# Ideas for Birthday Cake?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi- So Casanova's birthday is coming up 8/2. Want to make him a birthday cake, but we basically don't give him anything but fish and veggies and fruits, and definitely no wheat. Any ideas for a healthy cake? I could just put his regular whitefish and veggies into a patty and put a candle on it, but then it would just taste like his regular meals, not a special treat LOL. How evil is sugar and flour for a dog to have ONE time a year? Maybe I can make something with like oat flour and honey and carrot for instance? Any recipes? TIA!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are links to what I made my two for their bdays:

Peanut Butter Delight Cake is the cake I made, but I used Oat Flour instead of Wheat Flour. So I also used their Wheat Free Instructions. For the icing I used Organic low fat cream cheese, organic banana baby food, organic peanut butter, organic honey, and a drop of vanilla. The girls loved it!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 16 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806008


> Here are links to what I made my two for their bdays:
> 
> Peanut Butter Delight Cake is the cake I made, but I used Oat Flour instead of Wheat Flour. So I also used their Wheat Free Instructions. For the icing I used Organic low fat cream cheese, organic banana baby food, organic peanut butter, organic honey, and a drop of vanilla. The girls loved it!!![/B]


Wow, thanks so much! Exactly what I was looking for! Your babies are sooooo adorable, btw!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OOhhh Casanova's 1st bday is coming up?!?!?! Sophia you must make a yummy cake for your sweet boy! And get the camera ready!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this! Today is my Axel's (Yorkie) first birthday and tomorrow we are having a party with a reunion of four of the five littermates. I wanted to take a cake and was just getting ready to do a search.

Happy early birthday to Casanova! (August 2 is my best friend's birthday, too)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good post! I was going to ask the same thing. Jazz just had his birthday and Pixie's is coming up so I'm going to make them both a cake. This looks great!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 16 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806369


> OOhhh Casanova's 1st bday is coming up?!?!?! Sophia you must make a yummy cake for your sweet boy! And get the camera ready!!!! [/B]


Yes, exciting! I really want him to know that it's his birthday, and not sure if it's possible. I'm definitely making a cake along with a Chilean Seabass entree which I know he will fall face first into.  I guess I'll have to snap some pictures before that happens... :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jul 17 2009, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806460


> Thanks so much for posting this! Today is my Axel's (Yorkie) first birthday and tomorrow we are having a party with a reunion of four of the five littermates. I wanted to take a cake and was just getting ready to do a search.
> 
> Happy early birthday to Casanova! (August 2 is my best friend's birthday, too)[/B]


Thank you thank you! Happy Birthday to Axel and his littermates! How special that you can do that for them! Amazing! Where do you live that you have all the littermates so close by?

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jul 17 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806753


> Good post! I was going to ask the same thing. Jazz just had his birthday and Pixie's is coming up so I'm going to make them both a cake. This looks great![/B]


Yay!! Jazz and Pixie having birthdays! Summer must be a busy time for b-days!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just as a side note - buckwheat flour is not a grain and is readily avaliable in stores such as wholefoods and other natural stores. I have even seen it occassionally in our newer hannafords. You can use it as a substitute in almost any recipe and it doesn't alter the flavor or consistancy of your dough. I have been using it for years and I use it to make Hunter's treats and he loves them.

There is sugar in fruits - a more powerful sugar (fructose). If you are looking for a more natural sugar option in your baking you can use natural/organic cane sugar. It is usually a really light brown color so your cookies might be a little darker but not by much and its healthier. 

For those that can't do peanut butter (or whose dogs refuse to eat it - like mine!) you can do a carob cake (which has no chocolate!).


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I made the Peanut Butter Delight cake using whole wheat flour with low fat cream cheese/cinnamon frosting. The Yorkies loved it - it smelled wonderful baking!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808067


> Just as a side note - buckwheat flour is not a grain and is readily avaliable in stores such as wholefoods and other natural stores. I have even seen it occassionally in our newer hannafords. You can use it as a substitute in almost any recipe and it doesn't alter the flavor or consistancy of your dough. I have been using it for years and I use it to make Hunter's treats and he loves them.
> 
> There is sugar in fruits - a more powerful sugar (fructose). If you are looking for a more natural sugar option in your baking you can use natural/organic cane sugar. It is usually a really light brown color so your cookies might be a little darker but not by much and its healthier.
> 
> For those that can't do peanut butter (or whose dogs refuse to eat it - like mine!) you can do a carob cake (which has no chocolate!).[/B]


Good recommendations! I will use cane sugar for sure and keep an eye out for the buckwheat!

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808080


> I made the Peanut Butter Delight cake using whole wheat flour with low fat cream cheese/cinnamon frosting. The Yorkies loved it - it smelled wonderful baking![/B]


Yay! Thanks for the positive review! Did you have a taste?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 21 2009, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808082


> QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808080





> I made the Peanut Butter Delight cake using whole wheat flour with low fat cream cheese/cinnamon frosting. The Yorkies loved it - it smelled wonderful baking![/B]


Yay! Thanks for the positive review! Did you have a taste?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sure did! So did the other Moms at the party. No wonder the fur kids liked it - it was great!


----------

